# The Canon Canonet



## smithdan (Yesterday at 9:07 PM)

This capable early 60's rangefinder was given to me over four years ago.  Seemed like a good choice off the shelf too get back at taking the occasional photo.  There's lots written on the web on this one so all I'll say is that the folks at Canon came up with a quality camera with enough features to please even the most dedicated amateur photographer.  Luckily, mine still works smoothly after a good dusting and some winding and shutter exersize.  The selenium meter is still accurate enough to calculate exposures correctly and the coupled rangefinder system is still close enough to not bother attempting to adjust it.


All dressed up in it's hard case





...the wind/rewind and tripod socket live on the bottom...




leaving the top plate cluttered only by the shutter release, frame counter and the flash thingy.




Altogether a hansome if somewhat large beast.





With some FP4 inside and settings on auto,  off we went to bother a group of late 40's Pontiacs sleeping and rusting quietly on a lightly overcast January afternoon.


----------



## Jeff15 (Today at 2:02 AM)

Very interesting old gear.....


----------

